# NYPD Slams Trump



## IrishCop (Mar 10, 2011)

'Irresponsible, unprofessional': NYPD slams Trump comments urging police not to be 'too nice' to suspects
The above is only one of many and now he's got the Irish all riled up,
President Trump insults Irish Americans with "Paddy Wagon" slur


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Fake News. NYPD Commissioner O'Neill doesn't speak for the average NYPD Patrolmen & Supervisors who actually do Police work & deal with these gang maggots daily. He's a puppet of BigBird Bill de Blasio AKA Warren Wilhelm Jr. who flew to Germany to stand with those AntiFa dooshbags right after one of his own cops was shot and killed. Commissioner O'Neill's words ring hollow with me.
The article heading in the uber PC Yahoo / Fake News makes it look as if the majority of NYPD cops don't appreciate the President having their backs unlike the last 8 years where we were vilified and looked down upon by the previous Marxist administration. Remember, Obozo said we "....acted stupidly......"
Yahoo is up there with CNN, HuffPo, Boston Globe and a myriad of other liberal rags and networks that are hemorraging viewership & readers. 
While being 100% American of Irish ancestry, I for one will let this ethnic Irish slur slide. 
The Irish have a thick skin born out of many generations of being abused by the Brahmins who still own & produce these Fake News Papers which aren't even fit to line bird cages anymore. Nuff said. HC*


----------



## IrishCop (Mar 10, 2011)

The report on what was said by President Trump and the response by the NYPD Commissioner is not fake news and although the report was carried by Yahoo it was originated by Business Insider as a result of the public comments made by the President.
You will get no argument from me on Yahoo and I reckon the comments made by the President on Paddy Wagons was an innocent remark made out of ignorance but I for reasons of my heritage and past experiences will never let such remarks 'slide'
Regards.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I'll say it again...... FAKE NEWS. All this over a slur which nobody even cares about. If you count yourself in the 1% who actually does, please see your counselor and go to your safe space before you melt, snowflake.
We here in America have far more important things on our agenda to manage & fix than to fixate on a phrase or word that triggers people into apoplectic fits for some perceived slight. 
DJT has to battle Congress, establishment (R), democRATS, the Deep State and a complicit media industrial complex who for decades has spoon fed the American people "news" spun to fit their own agenda.
I'm glad we elected a President who goes against the grain and is an unapologetic, un-PC, non-career politician who gets things done even though he's up against the corrupt DC establishment. HC*


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I have always felt that it was called a "Paddy Wagon" because the guys driving it were Irish, NOT the passengers in the back. I'm 75% of Irish ancestry and 25% Scottish. I tell jokes, I listen and enjoy jokes. Maybe because my family has been in the U.S. for a VERY LONG TIME, I've lost track of my roots, but I take it all with a sense of humor and a snootful.

Then again, who knows? If I sent some DNA to Ancestry.com, I might find out my heritage is actually Norwegian, Nigerian, Tibetan and Native American-LIKE LIZ WARREN!! I just gotta get me a cup to send some DNA in.


----------



## IrishCop (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like the gang has arrived and so I'll finish by saying good luck to the Irish, even the plastic ones.

Cheers.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Ha.... The only Irish I know, remain in Ireland.
My mother, native born of County Roscommon once said this to me.....
"Ireland is a God forsaken rock in the Atlantic that even Hitler wouldn't invade."
That pretty much sums it up for me. HC*


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

IrishCop said:


> Looks like the gang has arrived and so I'll finish by saying good luck to the Irish, even the plastic ones.
> 
> Cheers.


Happy retirement IrishCop.
Stick around MC, won't you?
Us Plastic Paddy's don't cut and run that easily,
but maybe you Aussie transplants do? 
Cheers.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Garda, 
I think he has more important things to worry about then to watch this thread on MassCops......
*
Halal Chief: 'Australian Women Need Muslims to Fertilize Them'


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

IrishCop said:


> Looks like the gang has arrived and so I'll finish by saying good luck to the Irish, even the plastic ones.
> 
> Cheers.


3 postings in the same year Irish ! 
You're on a bit of a roll 

Hillary called us the "deplorables". She's notorious for treating anybody in uniform like shit. 
You really should come over on holiday and visit some of your long-lost cousins aka the plastic Irish.


----------



## IrishCop (Mar 10, 2011)

HousingCop said:


> *Garda,
> I think he has more important things to worry about then to watch this thread on MassCops......
> *
> Halal Chief: 'Australian Women Need Muslims to Fertilize Them'


Actually some nonsense posted and later withdrawn from F'Book is not the worry, this is the worry,
Four held over alleged plot to down plane using meat grinder bomb


----------



## IrishCop (Mar 10, 2011)

pahapoika said:


> 3 postings in the same year Irish !
> You're on a bit of a roll
> 
> Hillary called us the "deplorables". She's notorious for treating anybody in uniform like shit.
> You really should come over on holiday and visit some of your long-lost cousins aka the plastic Irish.


Yes indeed, 3 posts in the same year!!!, I like to call in now and again just to see what's happening in the Boston area and make comparisons with policing at an international level but at times I find it difficult to break through the parochial mentality.
In so far as visiting America and Canada, my son will be heading there on a business trip and so who knows, I might just tag along, I would definitely like to visit the New England area and then head into Canada to visit Newfoundland as I have an interest in the history of the Royal Newfoundland Constabulary.


----------



## IrishCop (Mar 10, 2011)

GARDA said:


> Happy retirement IrishCop.
> Stick around MC, won't you?
> Us Plastic Paddy's don't cut and run that easily,
> but maybe you Aussie transplants do?
> Cheers.


I think you mean Irish transplants to Australia; here's a bit of Irish Australian history,
Irish Australians - Wikipedia
I actually got free passage to Australia from Ireland in the early 1960's


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

IrishCop said:


> Actually some nonsense posted and later withdrawn from F'Book is not the worry, this is the worry,
> Four held over alleged plot to down plane using meat grinder bomb


Mother-in-law got stuck at the airport while they were trying to sort that mess out. Why they would detain an elderly white woman I don't know, but guess the place was locked down.

Haven't had a chance to visit Newfoundland but get up to Quebec every couple of years. The old city is worth seeing.

Send me a PM when you are traveling to Boston. Be happy to show you around the town


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

IrishCop said:


> I think you mean Irish transplants to Australia; here's a bit of Irish Australian history,
> Irish Australians - Wikipedia
> I actually got free passage to Australia from Ireland in the early 1960's











Correct, my "you Aussie transplants" inferred to folks like yourself who went *FROM* Ireland, _*to*_ Australia.
The Irish Australians link you posted is common knowledge to those of us having more than just a passing interest in our Irish heritage, history and diaspora. The link I'm posting below elaborates further upon what I was trying to say above:
"Paddy Wagon" like "Harp" or "Mick" is no longer insulting term for Irish in America

Good day Sir. SLAINTE.


----------

